# Had my first colonoscopy had a polyp removed now I have some blood



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

worried that I have some red blood after BM's and have the urge to go all the time anyone else have this. I have lived with a fistula for 8 years and that is irritated now too


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There can be some blood for a day or two after a colonoscopy, but if it keeps going you might call the doctor.It could irritate the anus so that might bother the fistula. Is the blood bright like it is coming from that or a hemaroid (they can get irritated by these types of procedures as well as the polyp removal)K.


----------

